# Lightroom 5.3 crashes when Impact publish service is used



## Mcdriver (Feb 16, 2014)

I am using Impact Wspp publish service.
machine is Win 7/64
lightroom 5.3 (stated using Lightroom with ver 2)
all of my publish services work fine, including jfriedl's 
as soon as I right or double click the Impact Wspp to create new gallery, Lightroom immediately crashes.
i have been using Lightroom and impact on this machine for over a year, this has started happening suddenly.

Any Ideas?
Thank You


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 16, 2014)

Do you have the latest version of Impact WSPP Mcdriver?


----------



## Mcdriver (Feb 17, 2014)

*Reply concerning latest version, Yes, ver 2.34*



Victoria Bampton said:


> Do you have the latest version of Impact WSPP Mcdriver?



Yes, double checked, it is 2.34


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll drop Tim an email, see if he can look in.


----------



## Mcdriver (Feb 18, 2014)

Can you also ask if someone has put together a more detailed manual.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 22, 2014)

I emailed him, so hopefully he'll drop by soon.  You could try emailing him via his website too.


----------



## Tim Armes (Feb 25, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I emailed him, so hopefully he'll drop by soon.  You could try emailing him via his website too.



Hello 

I've never heard of such a bug - a crash on a right click!!

Can you please turn on debug logging for this plugin? You'll, find the option in the plugin manager; choose to redirect the output to a file on your desktop. Once you've done this can you try your operation again and then send me the log file?


----------



## Blayson (Mar 14, 2014)

This turned out to be a problem with my laptop installation, I reloaded LR and it has not happened again.


----------



## Blayson (Mar 14, 2014)

Tim Armes said:


> Hello
> 
> I've never heard of such a bug - a crash on a right click!!
> 
> Can you please turn on debug logging for this plugin? You'll, find the option in the plugin manager; choose to redirect the output to a file on your desktop. Once you've done this can you try your operation again and then send me the log file?



Loading web engine
Read galleryInfo file
Overriding nonCSS.menuitems.five.included with true
Overriding nonCSS.menuBackgroundImage.localFileName with E:\Photos_Go_Here\Butch Self Photos_All\Red Shirt\Develop_7749_109_px_wide.jpg
Overriding appearance.gridbar1.background-color with #A5A5A5
Overriding nonCSS.gallery.descriptionPosition with topleft
Overriding appearance.submit.border-color with #000000
Overriding nonCSS.content.size with 10
Overriding appearance.label.color with #27277B
Overriding appearance.contactPageBox.background-color with #CCCCCC
Overriding appearance.submitHover.background-color with #518E2E
Overriding nonCSS.gallery.descriptionLRInset with 30
Overriding nonCSS.menubar.borderColour with #EB464E
Overriding perImageSetting.description with table: 000000001DA6EBA0
Overriding nonCSS.indexBoxSpacing with 16
Overriding nonCSS.backgroundImage.localFileName with E:\Photos_Go_Here\Logo_files\New Mask Logo\Mask_New_2014_2_28.png
Overriding nonCSS.controlBar.leftrightpadding with 16
Overriding nonCSS.controlBar.colour with #D9D8CD
Overriding appearance.gridThumbnailContainer.background-color with #7F7F7F
Overriding nonCSS.contentBox.enable with true
Overriding nonCSS.menubar.topbottompadding with 50
Overriding appearance.albumGalleryBox.background-color with #A5A5A5
Overriding nonCSS.menubar.borderThickness with 2
Overriding nonCSS.grid.controls.fontSize with 14
Overriding nonCSS.contactPage.messageTitle with Message or Questions
Overriding appearance.contentanchors.color with #F6021A
Overriding nonCSS.menubar.fadeDelay with 1226
Overriding nonCSS.contactPage.formRadius with 0
Overriding nonCSS.misc1Page.title with About
Overriding nonCSS.page.paddingRight with 50
Overriding nonCSS.brandingImage.localFileName with E:\Photos_Go_Here\Logo_files\New Mask Logo\Mask_New_2014_2_28.png
Overriding nonCSS.controlBar.opacity with 90
Overriding nonCSS.gallery.descriptionFontSize with 15
Overriding nonCSS.menuitems.three.url with [Misc Page 1]
Overriding appearance.submitHover.border-color with #BF584E
Overriding nonCSS.contactPage.content with # Please Contact Me With Any Questions

## Call or text to 770-548-6001
#
## Or email direct,  or use the form below for information

## "Please contact me at:
#  [[email protected]](mailto[email protected])"


Overriding nonCSS.menuitems.five.url with [Misc Page 3]
Overriding nonCSS.brandingImage.enable with true
Overriding appearance.contactPageInputField.border-color with #000000
Overriding nonCSS.typeOfPageBeingEdited with galleriesPage
Overriding nonCSS.breadcrumbbar.separator with  
Overriding nonCSS.grid.controls.colour with #595959
Overriding nonCSS.controlBar.verticalInset with 52
Overriding nonCSS.contactPage.formPadding with 10
Overriding nonCSS.grid.controls.inset with 8
Overriding nonCSS.grid.controls.borderWidth with 0
Overriding appearance.contentanchorshover.color with #1114AB
Overriding nonCSS.grid.controls.buttonFontSize with 19
Overriding nonCSS.controlBar.borderThickness with 0
Overriding appearance.contentBox.background-color with #FFFFFF
Overriding nonCSS.misc2Page.title with Links
Overriding nonCSS.misc1Page.content with # Performance Images is a Boutique Photo Studio
# Located in Calhoun, GA
# 

# Glamour, Fashion and Boudoir Photography
# 

## 1015 South Wall Street
## Calhoun, GA
## 770-548-6001


Overriding nonCSS.misc3Page.title with Client Area
Overriding nonCSS.leftmenubar.width with 109
Overriding appearance.backgroundImage.background-attachment with scroll
Overriding nonCSS.menubar.colour with #FFFFFF
Overriding nonCSS.matting.bottom with 18
Overriding nonCSS.gallery.descriptionTBInset with 218
Overriding nonCSS.menuitems.four.url with [Misc Page 2]
Overriding nonCSS.indexBoxThumbSpacing with 10
Overriding nonCSS.gallery.descriptionOpacity with 74
Overriding nonCSS.controlBar.radius with 0
Overriding nonCSS.menubar.align with center
Overriding nonCSS.topmenubar.yinset with 17
Overriding nonCSS.homePage.content with 

#  *Glamour,  Fashion and Boudoir*
#
#
#  *__"Finding The Performer Hidden Inside Everyone" !__*
#
#
# Photo Sessions to Highlight YOU
#
# Images To Reflect Your Inner Beauty as well as Outer Beauty

Overriding nonCSS.dots.opacity with 50
Overriding nonCSS.controlBar.fadeDelay with 1845
Overriding nonCSS.menubar.leftpadding with 17
Overriding appearance.backgroundImage.background-position with center top
Overriding appearance.menuitem.color with #000000
Overriding nonCSS.content.fontFamily with "Segoe UI", Candara, "Bitstream Vera Sans", "DejaVu Sans", "Bitstream Vera Sans", "Trebuchet MS", Verdana, "Verdana Ref", sans-serif
Overriding perImageSetting.seoAltText with table: 000000001DA6EBF0
Overriding appearance.content.color with #000000
Overriding appearance.albumSetBox.background-color with #595959
Overriding nonCSS.menuitem.size with 20
Overriding nonCSS.controlsHeight with 19
Overriding appearance.albumThumbImg.border-color with #FFFFFF
Overriding nonCSS.galleryPage.content with # Choose a Gallery below


Overriding nonCSS.indexBoxPadding with 25
Overriding nonCSS.controlsColor with #595959
Overriding nonCSS.menuitem.bold with true
Overriding nonCSS.controlBar.opaque with false
Overriding nonCSS.indexBoxWidth with 225
Overriding nonCSS.backgroundColour with #C1C1C1
Overriding nonCSS.gallery.descriptionMaxWidth with 92
Overriding nonCSS.menuitems.four.title with Links
Overriding nonCSS.contentBox.topbottompadding with 25
Overriding nonCSS.menuitems.three.title with About
Overriding nonCSS.page.paddingBottom with 50
Overriding nonCSS.topmenubar.xinset with 8
Overriding nonCSS.topmenubar.width with 776
Overriding nonCSS.controlBar.fade with true
Overriding nonCSS.contentBox.borderThickness with 1
Overriding nonCSS.controlsHoverColor with #DF2F37
Overriding nonCSS.indexYInset with 25
Overriding nonCSS.misc3Page.content with # Client Area
For Proof Preview and selection

## You will need the password provided to you to access your proofs
Overriding nonCSS.misc2Page.content with ## Links to some of my favorite Photographers

 * Zane Hollingsworth [http://www.zanehollingsworthphotography.com/]
 * Ryan Gibson [http://www.ryangibsonphotography.com/]
Overriding nonCSS.gallery.descriptionPadding with 10
Overriding nonCSS.menuitems.three.included with true
Overriding metadata.siteDescription.value with perfimages_2014
Overriding appearance.submit.background-color with #66D66D
Overriding nonCSS.menuitems.five.title with Client Area
Overriding nonCSS.menuitem.spacing with 35
Overriding nonCSS.contentBox.leftrightpadding with 25
Overriding nonCSS.indexBoxLineHeight with 100
Overriding nonCSS.dots.yinset with 10
Overriding nonCSS.menubar.stretchMode with stretch
Overriding nonCSS.menubar.opacity with 100
Overriding nonCSS.contactPage.destAddress with [email protected]
Overriding nonCSS.menubar.height with 30
Overriding nonCSS.menubar.fade with true
Overriding nonCSS.menuBackgroundImage.enable with true
Overriding appearance.menuitem.font-family with Corbel, "Lucida Grande", "Lucida Sans Unicode", "Lucida Sans", "DejaVu Sans", "Bitstream Vera Sans", "Liberation Sans", Verdana, "Verdana Ref", sans-serif
Overriding nonCSS.matting.top with 26
Overriding nonCSS.matting.left with 169
Overriding appearance.submit.color with #000000
Overriding appearance.contactPageBox.border-color with #BA3047
Overriding nonCSS.leftmenubar.yinset with 4
Overriding nonCSS.leftmenubar.xinset with 20
Overriding nonCSS.page.paddingLeft with 50
Overriding nonCSS.indexBoxThumbPosition with leftright
Overriding nonCSS.indexBoxThumbBorderWidth with 1
Overriding appearance.menuitemhover.color with #C60F1B
Overriding nonCSS.menuitem.italic with true
Overriding nonCSS.indexBoxHeight with 81
Overriding nonCSS.grid.controls.height with 22
Overriding nonCSS.page.paddingTop with 50
Overriding nonCSS.contactPage.fieldPadding with 5
Overriding nonCSS.clickBehaviour with advance
Overriding nonCSS.matting.right with 23
Overriding nonCSS.menuitems.four.included with true
Overriding appearance.albumText.color with #000000
Overriding appearance.menuBackgroundImage.background-position with center bottom
Overriding appearance.albumTextAnchorHover.color with #B0343D
Overriding appearance.gridbar2.background-color with #A5A5A5
Recovered template info.  Expanding model....
Expanding the base model into the environment
Entered LRLib_WebSitePublisher_WebSiteGenerator:loadManifest
Enterered LRLib_WebSitePublisher_WebSiteGenerator:initImageArray
About to get batch metadata
Exiting LRLib_WebSitePublisher_WebSiteGenerator:initImageArray
Read manifest file
Adding page: index.html
Adding page: Glamour/Fashion/index.html
Adding page: Glamour/Fashion/gallerySetExample.html
Adding page: contact.html
Adding page: contact.php
Adding page: misc1.html
Adding page: misc2.html
Adding page: misc3.html
Adding page: Glamour/Fashion/password.html
Adding page: Glamour/Fashion/password.php
Adding page: password_check.php
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\blank.gif
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\blank.gif
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\gallery.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\gallery.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\html5reset-1.6.1.css
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\html5reset-1.6.1.css
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\icons
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\icons
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\icons\download.png
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\icons\download.png
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\icons\world.png
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\icons\world.png
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\livevalidation.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\livevalidation.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\live_update_lr3.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\live_update_lr3.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\live_update_lr4.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\live_update_lr4.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\mainstyles.css
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\mainstyles.css
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\mootools-core-1.4.5-full-compat-yc.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\mootools-core-1.4.5-full-compat-yc.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\mootools-more-1.4.0.1.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\mootools-more-1.4.0.1.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\slimbox-1.71a
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\slimbox-1.71a
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\slimbox-1.71a\css
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\slimbox-1.71a\css
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\slimbox-1.71a\css\blank.gif
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\slimbox-1.71a\css\blank.gif
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\slimbox-1.71a\css\closelabel.gif
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\slimbox-1.71a\css\closelabel.gif
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\slimbox-1.71a\css\loading.gif
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\slimbox-1.71a\css\loading.gif
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\slimbox-1.71a\css\nextlabel.png
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\slimbox-1.71a\css\nextlabel.png
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\slimbox-1.71a\css\prevlabel.png
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\slimbox-1.71a\css\prevlabel.png
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\slimbox-1.71a\css\slimbox.css
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\slimbox-1.71a\css\slimbox.css
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\slimbox-1.71a\src
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\slimbox-1.71a\src
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\slimbox-1.71a\src\autoload.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\slimbox-1.71a\src\autoload.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\slimbox-1.71a\src\slimbox.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\slimbox-1.71a\src\slimbox.js
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources\smallscreen.css
E:\Lightroom_Plugins\ImpactWSPP.lrplugin\ImpactWSPP.lrwebengine\resources
resources\smallscreen.css
Adding page: pngfix.css
Exited LRLib_WebSitePublisher_WebSiteGenerator:loadManifest
Creating folders for each image size
Ensuring that path '/web/Glamour/Fashion/thumbnails/' exists on the server


----------



## Blayson (Mar 14, 2014)

I posted the log above, LR is running fine, however I still cannot publish Hoping you will see something in log that might give a clue..
Thanks, Butch
[email protected]


----------



## Blayson (Mar 14, 2014)

Just an update, lightroom started crashing again, during publish.. Tim, How do I send the log to you?


----------

